# What is in Nutrafin Ph Stabilizer ?



## art_b (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi,

My water is KH = 1 dH and GH = 2 dH. I wanted to raise both KH and GH, so I bought this Hagen's Nutrafin Ph Stabilizer KH Booster thinking that the main ingredient is calcium carbonate. But then I might have been confused with the wordings on the instructions on how KH is measured in mg/L (ppm) as calcium carbonate (CaC03).

Does anybody know what the main ingredients of Hagen's Nutrafin Ph Stabilizer KH Booster ( http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=121&PROD_ID=01077310020101 ) ?

Regards,

art_b


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

It is supposed to be sodium bicarbonate based buffer(baking soda), same as seachem alkaline buffer (which comes in powdered form) so it last longer. In Australia people use potassium bicarbonate powder to increase KH, it is available from winery shops. To increase GH very good product is Seachem Equilibrium (powder), it is widely used in USA.


----------

